

One day challenge: Building a fun consumer app in 24 hours. - sebastian
http://twitter.com/sebastianmacias

======
sebastian
11:06 am: Completed setting up local media server and proxy apache server,
creating textmate project, development starts 11:24 am: Completed mysql
database setup and django settings tweaking, working on URL conf and first
view 11:44 am: Going to chiplote (previous lunch engagement, should be back in
30 minutes) 12:21 pm: back from chiplote, researching twitter API

------
sebastian
Status Update:

9:45 am: had 24 hours web app idea

10:13 am: Announced it on twitter

10:17 am: Registered domain name

10:24 am: Bought alternate domain name

10:30 am: Setting up SVN repositories and blank django project

10:50 am: Django project structure created, all committed to SVN

------
sebastian
Dev time is looking good. Won't be posting updates here anymore. To check for
updates visit my twitter <http://twitter.com/sebastianmacias>

------
sebastian
10:56 am: Finished status updates, setting up local media server 11:06 am:
Completed setting up local media server and proxy apache server, creating
textmate project, development starts

------
sebastian
Twittmarks.com Concept: A Webapp that allows you to view & manage bookmarks
shared in twitter (by you and your friends) in a del.icio.us fashion

------
sebastian
Twittmarks.com Update Completed app authentication, now working on django
models. 3 hours and 23 minutes so far.

------
sebastian
11:24 am: Completed mysql database setup and django settings tweaking, working
on URL conf and first view

------
sebastian
Completed Twitter user model and first manager methods 4 hours and 35 minutes
so far

------
sebastian
01:02 pm: Was able to authenticate against twitter API

------
sebastian
I will be twitting it all step by step.

------
sebastian
The domain name will be twittmarks.com

